# Heated Handgrips Model #247.886911



## BillG (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi Everyone, new to this site. I have a question, my snowblower is a Craftsman model 247.886911. I want to install heated handgrips on this. It did not come with this option, I am not sure if the handgrips could be wired in some how and if so where would the wires hook into? Thanks so much for the help


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Bill
I don't know if very many of us here are very knowledgeable on the Chinese Powermore engines, but do you have any idea if yours came with an optional alternator? That would be the first thing to determine, do you have a source of electricity? 

Does your snowblower have a light?
Does it have any unconnected wires coming from the flywheel cover?

I think the odds of having an alternator/magneto installed just in case someone wants it for future uses are slim today, but I may be wrong. If the economy sent us overseas to stay competitive in the outdoor power equipment world, I doubt they will be trowing in alternators without you knowing and paying for it. 
On USA manufactured engines there were very few owners that discovered their snow blower was "provisioned" for lights and heated grips.


----------

